# Cocker Spaniel cuts...



## Lilly_D (Oct 7, 2010)

Does anyone else have a cocker spaniel? How do you keep their coat? Daphne got a haircut today- they did a traditional cocker cut with a small skirt and although I think she looks absolutely adorable I'm wondering if it might interfere with her playtime outside in the mornings. She usually spends a few hours outside in the mornings with Lilly and our St. Bernhard so she has two huge dogs to chase around (seriously LOL- she seems to be the 'boss' of the trio and always seems to decide how they are going to play, assuming she is going to bless them with her attention in the first place). Does anyone have any pictures of their cockers?


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

Are you talking about it getting matted up or in the way during her play?


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

I've got cockers. When I was showing Smudge, he was kept traditional. In the winter, they often end up traditional, but shorter skirts as I have a tendency to chop them come spring. Sometimes I leave just legs hairy and sometimes I turn them into Friesian horses. *shrug* I self groom, and spend far too much time in school to detangle full length cocker fur these days. I also do agility with both of them, and I find if I don't take their body fur come summer we compete poorly even dipped in cold water frequently. Both my kids currently have pants and no body fur, Cider is likely on her way to a friesian look soon.

Smudge in coat


















Smudge with pants and no body fur









Cider as a friesian


















Cider more traditional - she's got a more fieldy coat, it doesn't grow that much longer


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

Your dogs are beautiful! I'm a groomer I think I only have one healthy cocker that comes into my job. Shes an english cocker. Every other cocker I have has severe skin issues/health issues. Or they don't brush than they want you to keep the skirted cut and the dog is matted than they get upset you can't keep it. Most are obese too. 
If I can I love leaving fuller legs but not full full like yours and no skirt. It also seems to make it easier for the owners and still leaves a style without creating the chicken leg look. I have my shih tzu pup in the short body and full legs. I love that look on lil dogs.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you  Oh I hate the chicken leg look! Mine look terrible like that.. A few people have taken to the friesian look after seeing Cider. Most people here don't self groom, so I'm not too sure how they've described what they want done.. Cider is a puppymill rescue, I'm surprised she is healthy. Smudge was a well researched import. There are a bunch of byb cockers in the neighbourhood - most obese, many with temperament issues. 

I've often moved my crew to a friend's house in the country (with me) in the summers. Sadly the more fur they have, the bigger a pain it becomes. Burrs, vegetation getting ground in, chewing at the fur before I get to them with a brush if we've been outside most of the day.. We often go in coat, and come home looking like ponies. At home, it's no effort, though school has made even enough time to brush them once a week a pain, but I have 4 months off to try to catch up. I groomed out Smudge's legs earlier, I have the time to keep up on it. I wouldn't think most pet people would have the dedication to trying to keep a cocker in a skirt with fullish legs.. Most cockers I see are cut down all over with a 7 blade..


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

you are very welcome!
yes I don't injoy the chicken leg look eaither, even If I can do a #7 body and #3 3/4 legs it can come out cute, but when they want it or have to have it super short all over it looks awful! Exspecially with the cowlicks on some of their legs. but sadly most people can't even keep that short length up. I just wish they'd understand if they do want the full skirt they will have to put the work into it. Some people exspect groomers to play magic and can do and fix everything and all. Tho it doesn't work that way. I groom my shih tzu at least every day or two. Shes much smaller than a cocker tho. she loves the bushes and wet grass and all the fun yucky stuff to make her dirty lol. 

I've done a few legs slightly longer than the rest of the body but nothing like yours. I did it to try to save the chicken leg look lol. And you are so right! So many bad tempermented cockers. Where I use to work I'd dread groomnig a cocker because of the temperments. I'm so lucky where I work now with the temperments, just not the skin and health conditions. They can and are such beautiful dogs if people would take care of them and keep them healthy. also I bet even with all your school work they don't get to the condition most peoples do.


----------

